# IBM Thinkpad 760XL /Win98SE / CDROM problems



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

I just reinstalled Winows 98SE last night from the hard drive on my IBM Thinkpad 760XL with the wonderful assistance of Rollin' Rog and JsntgRvr (Thanks Guys!) 

Everything seems to be working fine except my CDROM is not being recognized and the drivers will not load. The floppy disk drive and the CD drive are interchangable and can not be used at the same time. I do not have a docking system, just the laptop. 

When I have the CD drive inserted and boot up, I get the Thinkpad logo screen and then the screen goes balck with a flashing cursor in the upper left corner and just hangs.

When I have the Floppy drive inserted and boot up, Windows loads normally and I have no problems other than the CDROM. It is not recognized in the device manager, it doesn't even list a CDROM. I ran the "Add new hardware" from the control panel but had no luck. I couldn't find it (probably because it wasn't inserted) So I changed over to the CD drive while in Windows (don't think I'm suppose to do a warm swap, but figured I give it a try) The system went into suspend when I lifted the keyboard and then came back to Windows desktop, but still wasn't showing up in the device manager. I did the add new hardaware again and still no luck. So I warm swapped back to the floppy and it came out of suspend and went back to Windows desktop and everything continued to work normally.

When I put a disk in the CDROM the light comes on and it spins the disk, but then nothing. It ejects the disk ok as well.

In "my computer" it only shows: 3 1/2 Floppy (A: ), Win98drv (C: ) no other drives are shown.

The CDROM is a Hitachi CDR-S100C 20X. I went online and downloaded the driver (s100c-tpp95rld) from the Hitachi website. It was listed to work with all Windows OS. I extracted it to a floppy and followed the instructions to install it. It said to shut down the system and then reboot with the disk in the floppy drive. When I booted up it said it was a non system disk and wouldn't read it. (When I extracted it to floppy it was done in DOS) So I copied it to the hard drive by entering at the command prompt:

A:\copy C:\Windows\Command

I then entered:

C:\windows\command\mscdex.exe 

It opened up the drivers and installed them, but at the time I did not have my CDROM drive in. I then went to windows to see if the CDROM was listed in the device manager, but it loaded Windows in safe mode. I checked the device manager and it showed my CDROM and listed my model. I ran scan disk just to make sure I didn't cause any errors and it came back ok. So I rebooted to load Windows normally and I no longer had the CDROM in the device manager.

The Driver Download contains the following: s100c-tpp95rld Folder, Atapi_cd.sys, Config.dos, Frunlog.txt, Mscdex.exe, Ramdrive.sys.

The folder s100c-tpp95rld contains: Tpp95rld Folder

The folder Tpp95rld contains: Ansi.sys, Bsecr.com, Cardid.ini, Cardid.sys, Cardxtnd.sys, Chkd.exe, Choice.com, Core.com, country.sys, Cs.sys, Csalloc.exe, Ctcnfcd.sys, Disk.exe, display.sys, Disvirus.com, Drvload.bat, Dynaload.com, Ega.cpi, Emm386.exe, Fdisk.com, Fmtdrv.exe, Format.com, Geneata.clb, Himem.sys, Hsize.exe, Ibmdoscs.sys, Ibmdss04.sys, Ibmdss14.sys, Ibmtpcd.sys, Mach.exe, Mode.com, Mouse.com, Mouse.ini, Mscdex.exe, Msgbr.dat, Msgdk.dat, Msgfi.dat, Msgfr.dat, Msggr.dat, Msgit.dat, Msgnl.dat and Msgno.dat  And a ton more I can list if needed. 


When I boot into DOS I get the following:

C:\>C:\windows\command\mscdex /d:mscd0001
Device driver not found:'MSCD0001
No valid CDROM device drivers selected.

Then the mouse drivers load and I get a command prompt.

So I hope I gave enough information  

I'm guessing I need to go into the config.sys and auto.bat to set the drivers (either that or I really messed things up!), but I am at a loss at what I need to enter!?! Plus I get lost when I have to start digging around in DOS and changing things.

Can anybody help me? Please! 

Thanks!


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just wanted to add when I boot in MSDOS after getting the No valid CDROM device drivers selected and then the Mouse Driver loads, is has a big blue box stating it's Logitech Mouse Driver and some other specs, then under the blue box it says: Driver already installed.

At the command prompt when I type edit c:\autoexec.bat to edit the autoexec.bat file or edit c:\config.sys to edit the config.sys file I get the blue box for editing, but both are blank.

I have no clue what to enter, do I only need to enter the driver info? And what do I use to designate the driver!?!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You may have to enter the BIOS setup and make sure the CD_ROM is being recognized when inserted. I don't know exactly how to do this since all BIOS setup are diffrent. Use any of the following:

IBM ThinkPad 
ThinkPad using IBM BIOS (Early Models):
Press CTRL-ALT-INS when cursor is in upper-right corner of screen

ThinkPad using IBM BIOS (Later Models):
Press and hold F1 key while powering-up laptop
ThinkPad using Phoenix BIOS:
Press CTRL-ALT-F11 from DOS prompt

If recognized, save the changes and exit.

The drivers you downloaded are legacy drivers. Follow these steps:

Since the computer boots fine with the Floppy Disk drive, create a folder for the drivers. Label this folder as CDROM in the root directory C:\. Copy only the files Atapi_cd.sys and MSCDEX.EXE into this folder.

Once done, using Notepad, open C:\Config.sys. At the end of this file add the following line:

DEVICE=C:\CDROM\Atapi_cd.sys /D:MSCD001

Save the changes.

Using Notepad, open C:\Autoexec.bat. At the end of this file add the following line:

C:\CDROM\MSCDEX.EXE /D:MSCD001 

Save the changes.

Insert the CD_ROM disk drive and restart the computer.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok I copied the files into a folder labelled CDROM. I clicked on my C: in my computers and put the folder there.

I have 3 Config.sys files on my computer.

1) Config.sys C:\ which has nothing listed when I open it.

2) Config.sys C:\Windows\Command\EBD Which contains the following:

[menu]
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=HELP, View help file.
menudefault=CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[CD]
device=himen.sys /testmemff
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=btdosm.sys
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

3)Config.sys c:\Programfiles\PowerQuest\PartitionMagicSPro\Resuceme\PROGSUPP Which contianed what I assume is a tutorial type easy set up for the config.sys file!?!

So I am guessing I should be entering the line in the Config.sys, but where exactly do I enter "DEVICE=C:\CDROM\Atapi-cd.sys /D:MSCD001" ????

Thanks again.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Here's my autoexec.bat, could you tell me where to put the line in here please?

autoexec.bat in C:\Windows\Command\EBD

@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=\O:N
set LglDrv=27 * 26 Z 25 Y 24 X 23 W 22 V 21 U 20 T 19 S 18 R 17 Q 16 P 15
set LglDrv=%LglDrv% O 14 N 13 M 12 L 11 K 10 J9 I 8 H 7 G 6 F 5 E 4 D 3 C
cls
call setramd.bat %LglDrv%
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=%RAMD%:\;a:\;%CDROM%:\
copy command.com %RAMD%:\ > NIL
set comspec=%RAMD%:\command.com
copy extract.exe %RAMD%:\ > NUL
copy readme.txt %RAMD%:\ > NUL

:ERROR
IF EXIST ebd.cab GOTO EXT
echo Please insert Windows 98 Startup Disk 2
echo.
pause
GOTO ERROR

:EXT
%RAMD%:\extract /y /e /l %RAMD%: ebd.cab > NUL
echo The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive %RAMD%.
echo.
IF %config%==NOCD GOTO QUIT
IF %config%==HELP GOTO HELP
LH %ramd%:\MSCDEX>EXE /D:mscd001 /L:%CDROM%
echo.
GOTO QUIT

:HELP
cls
call help.bat
echo Your computer will now restart and the stratup menu will appear.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
restart.com
GOTO QUIT

:QUIT
echo To get help, type HELP and press ENTER.
echo.
rem clean up environment variables
set CDROM=
set LglDrv=


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> 1) Config.sys C:\ which has nothing listed when I open it.


Both, the Autoexec.bat and the Config.sys must be located in the C:\ folder. Disregard any other copy in the computer.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If there is no Autoexec.bat in the C:\ folder, create one using Notepad and only include the line above.

In the C:\ folder you may have backup copies of these files. They may appear as Autoexec.xxx and Config.xxx, where .xxx could be any file extension. I wonder what was the contents of these files before running SETUP. During the SETUP Process, these files are modified. Whatever the system does not need, is eliminated.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

No Go 

When I reboot with the CD drive in I just get a black screen. When I boot with the floopy drive in I get the Windows logo screen and then a black screen that says something about Adapti can not communicate with device. No CDROM drive installed......

That's all I could catch before it loaded my desktop.

If I just spend the $2?.00 bucks for a new CDROM drive with a installation disk will avoid the problems?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, these devices, since they are interchangeable, they should be considered as a Plug and Play Devices. Chances are that the CD_ROM is malfunctioning, thus returning a protection error. 

Were these devices working before Setup? Are the Plug and Play Options in the BIOS (If available) enabled?

I don't want you to spend some money if the problem is due to the computer's configuration.

Rename both the Config.sys and the Autoexec.bat to Config.old and Autoexec.old respectively. This is to reverse your actions.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well I do have: 

1)Autoexec.snm

@echo off
path=%path%;C:
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\mscdex.exe /D:mscd0001

2)Autoexec.bak
No contents

3)Autoecex.dos
@echo off
path=%path%;c:
mscdex /d:mscd0001

4)Autoexec.bat
No contents


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

I just went back in and deleted what I wrote and it took care of the problem, I am booting into Windows normally again.

Here are all the C:\ config files I have:

1)Config.snm
device=oakcdrom.sys /d:mscd0001

2)Config.dos
device=oakcdrom.sys /d:mscd0001

3)Config.bak
No contents

4)Config.syd
[MENU]
menuitem=Windows
menuitem=Linux
menudefault=Windows,5

[Linux]
C:\lnx4win\laodlin.exe C:\lnx4win\vmlinuz initrd=C:\linx4win\initrd.gz lnx4win
[Windows]

5)Config.sys
No contents

And the person I bought this from said everything was working when she shipped it. But from the time I turned the darn thing on it had troubles. Since reinstalling Windows everything has been great with the exception of the CDROM drive.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh and the BIOS is nothing more than a bunch of cartoon pics of the different devices. The CDROMs are grayed out.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Well I do have:
> 
> 1)Autoexec.snm
> 
> ...


If with the CD_ROM inserted, after the BIOS the System does not load, these files will be of no use. But it seems that in the past both the Config.sys and the Autoexec. bat existed. Any backup for Config.xxx?


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

I think I was posting the Config files while you were reading the Autoexec. Sorry I didn't post them together. The Config.bak was empty.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I have to say the device is malfunctioning. Windows 98 need not to load these files at startup. (Make sure you rename these files as to eliminate them from the configuration)

If you decide to replace the device, have it tested at the store. Just in case.


----------



## carebear71 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well bummer  But that helps me get some sleep now  Thanks for your help!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Anytime. Let me know how it goes after replacing the device.

Best wishes!


----------

